# New pheasant gun



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I picked up a new gun for pheasant hunting the other day.
It's a Radikal Arms NK-1 and came with interchangeable chokes, tools and two mags.
I didn't know I needed one of these until I picked it up and looked it over.
Anybody else tried one?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> I picked up a new gun for pheasant hunting the other day.
> It's a Radikal Arms NK-1 and came with interchangeable chokes, tools and two mags.
> I didn't know I needed one of these until I picked it up and looked it over.
> Anybody else tried one?


I haven't tried one but I hate it for the pheasants!!! I still like it.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Ain't never seen anything remotely like it...will be interested to hear how it does for ya!


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

And if the zombies attack you will be ready.

The only thing that gives me pause is where the extraction port is. Looks awfully close to your face.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd like this for rabbit hunting









*CZ Scorpion*


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I think both of those would do good on the Trap range.
Especially when shooting doubles.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if they would just make a rifled slug barrel for that , the only down side would be 2.50 a trigger squeeze in slugs.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Must have some mean pheasants?


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

DP-12 is more fun.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> And if the zombies attack you will be ready.
> 
> The only thing that gives me pause is where the extraction port is. Looks awfully close to your face.


I'd think it would be awkward for a left handed shooter, But it does eject slightly forward.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it's bad enough when your beard gets caught between your butt stock and shoulder , tests your concentration to stay on target , and generally when it is time to trim , it could be very distracting to get it caught in the bolt.


----------

